# Carbon collective



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a new set of wheels for my car and want to protect them. I have seen Carbon Collective platinum wheels is in a sale but know nothing about it. I usually use Angelwax bilberry wheels sealant but want to try something different.Has anybody use it ,is it easy to use and is it any good? Thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I've got them on my winter wheels (which are getting fitted tonight). The application was a breeze. However the only reason I bought it was it was on a group buy.

I've Gtechniq ready to go on the wife's wheels and my summer ones.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very easy to apply.

I have a single coat on my wheels and so far the protection has lasted 60 (!) weeks with no major sign of degradation.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> I've got them on my winter wheels (which are getting fitted tonight). The application was a breeze. However the only reason I bought it was it was on a group buy.
> 
> I've Gtechniq ready to go on the wife's wheels and my summer ones.


I'm sure the application and effects will be very similar


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> I'm sure the application and effects will be very similar


Good to know  It will be interesting to compare the two.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm not sure how true it is or not but some claim that CC platinum wheels is a rebranded Gtech C5.

It's great stuff but make sure you don't over apply, otherwise your alloys get a grainy fine sandpaper effect that traps dirt not repels.... when applying it's as if none has gone on.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Having used both, they don't feel quite the same to me.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I have seen a lot of results and happy people who have used this product! I'd give it a try for sure


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I wouldn't use anything tbh. 1 - because I could the the same thing cheaper elsewhere, and 2- because of how much Ollie thinks he's above everyone else and acts a bit of a **** about the whole thing


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

im lost whos ollie


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd never not buy a product because I don't like someone who is involved... But thats just me.
I know Avi from Carpro can lash out to, but that has never stopped me from buying stuff from them.
And to get it cheaper? How so? Any links? As long as there is no proof that it is rebranded, an other product might not give the same results, no matter how much cheaper it is


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> im lost whos ollie


Carbon collective



Blackmondie said:


> I'd never not buy a product because I don't like someone who is involved... But thats just me.
> I know Avi from Carpro can lash out to, but that has never stopped me from buying stuff from them.
> And to get it cheaper? How so? Any links? As long as there is no proof that it is rebranded, an other product might not give the same results, no matter how much cheaper it is


ive done my research and made my own mind up who I will and won't buy from

But treating customers well is always a plus side to me ordering. Acting like you're way above everyone else and generally acting ****y is a way not to get my custom

You can buy from who you want as much as I can buy from who I want


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well I think I'll give it a try! BWF have it on sale at the moment so even better


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

but kimo #waxisdead , that pees me off so much. :lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Is it really the same as C5 then?
Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MEH4N said:


> but kimo #waxisdead , that pees me off so much. :lol:


Lmao, should have seen him at edition :lol:

What a terrible slogan



great gonzo said:


> Is it really the same as C5 then?
> Gonz.


No, maybe they are both from the same manufacturer though, who knows :tumbleweed:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

but cc is cheaper than c5 innit bruv so it can't be the same :lol:

I tried some the other day. Wondering how it compares tbh.


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

This may help people with some info on the Carbon Collective products as supplied to us as a reseller.

We won't comment on whether or not people like Ollie or the brand etc. 
That's down to personal opinion which we are all entitled to have.

Anyway hopefully this is of use...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

So does that table tell us Platinum Wheels is more of a ceramic coating than a nano? Nano wouldn't give that level of hardness would it?


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Read my review here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=333389&highlight=carbon+collective


----------

